
JARR: an aggregator based on Flask, asyncio, SQLAlchemy and React - cedricbonhomme
https://github.com/JARR-aggregator/JARR
======
cedricbonhomme
You can deploy it on Heroku: [https://elements.heroku.com/buttons/jarr-
aggregator/jarr](https://elements.heroku.com/buttons/jarr-aggregator/jarr) or
use this instance: [https://jarr.herokuapp.com](https://jarr.herokuapp.com)

------
senorsmile
This actually looks pretty cool. Screenshots would be useful for passersby.

